# ABB Motormanagement INSUM



## Stefan B. (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo.

Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Motormanagement INSUM von ABB gearbeitet ?

Ich muss zwei Motoren mit diesen System via Profibus in unsere Anlage einbinden.

Gibt es evtl schon fertige Bausteine dafür......?

Bei ABB ist der zuständige Mann nicht erreichbar (Urlaub,Krank Lottogewinn....)

ciau Stefan


----------



## Dumbledore (4 Februar 2009)

Stefan B. schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand mit dem Motormanagement INSUM von ABB gearbeitet ?
> 
> Ich muss zwei Motoren mit diesen System via Profibus in unsere Anlage einbinden.


Falls du eine Siemens-SPS hast - dann mein herzlichstes Beileid 

ich hatte ein solches Projekt (aber mit mehr als 2 Motoren  vor vier Jahren, und da gab es viele Probleme.

Es wird auf Seiten ABB ein INSUM-Profibus-Gateway (denn INSUM arbeitet intern mit dem sog. LON-Bus) benötigt, der auch noch zu konfigurieren ist.

Bei Bedarf kann ich mal schauen, ob ich noch die Bausteine zur Ansteuerung auf Siemens-Seite heraussuchen kann (in diesem Fall bitte Emailadresse zusenden).

Und als Warnung noch der Hinweis, dass dieses Gateway (jedenfalls vor 4 Jahren) eine Zeit von 3 Sekunden von einem bis zum nächsten Befehl verlangt. Wird dies nicht eingehalten, so werden Befehle (Motor Start oder Stop) einfach verschluckt. Ergebnis: Antriebe starten nicht oder laufen weiter. Das hat dazu geführt, dass wir in der genannten Anlage etwa 2/3 aller MCC von Insum auf Koppelrelais-Ansteuerung umrüsten lassen mussten 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Stefan B. (4 Februar 2009)

Hallo Michael.

Erst einmal Danke für die Info.
Hab nicht gedacht, dasss ich Antwort aus Hogwarts bekomme :shock:

Ja ich hab ne Siemens SPS und vor allem liegt die Anlage nicht gerade in München oder Köln, sondern Mitten in England ....pfff

Ausser den dürftigen Infos von der ABB Webseite habe ich gar nix. Ich währe für jede Info, GSD und auch Programmbeispiele dankbar.

Ich schick Dir mal per Privatnachricht meine e-mailadresse.

Bis dann....
Stefan


----------



## Cerberus (5 Februar 2009)

Stefan B. schrieb:


> Hab nicht gedacht, dasss ich Antwort aus Hogwarts bekomme :shock:


 
Das ist nur ne Kopie aus Euskirchen!


----------



## Stefan B. (10 Februar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Das ist nur ne Kopie aus Euskirchen!


 
Egal ob Echt oder Kopie. Hat auf jeden fall funktioniert.......


----------



## Stefan B. (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo Michael.

Danke nochmals für die Dateien. Konnte mir aus dem Projekt die Info´s holen, die ich gebraucht habe und mir meinen eigenen Baustein bauen.

Gruss Stefan

PS: hab mittlerweile auch eine Ansprechperson von ABB gefunden. Nach 3 Tagen telefonieren.......


----------



## Cerberus (10 Februar 2009)

Stefan B. schrieb:


> Egal ob Echt oder Kopie. Hat auf jeden fall funktioniert.......


 
Dann sind wohl die Zauberkräfte auch kopiert worden! *ROFL*


----------

